# The Sinn 556 & 656



## Rambam

Took some comparison shots today along with a couple of wristshots. 
Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Sick shots, Bro.


----------



## ceebee

They look great! Nice pics.


----------



## martin_blank

they both look great!

any thoughts on the difference between the 2? ive been looking hard at both for the past few months and am torn..prefer the look of the 656 by a hair but prefer the price of the 556


----------



## oickle

Damn, I'm jealous that you have both of these! 

Awesome pictures.


----------



## flame2000

You take great pictures! :-!


----------



## scm64

They both look the same to me? :-s







(inside joke guys, don't flame me :-d)

Your photo skills are just off the charts Kenneth. Glad you are feeling the Sinn fever. :-!


----------



## Runitout

I never liked it by photo*, but the 556 looks absolutely stunning in the flesh.

After seeing one I will probably sell a few watches. It's simply all the watch I need.

*that is, until saw these wonderful shots. They finally do the 556 justice. I don't like NATOS straps on watches, but I love these shots.


----------



## watchmanharry

martin_blank said:


> they both look great!
> 
> any thoughts on the difference between the 2? ive been looking hard at both for the past few months and am torn..prefer the look of the 656 by a hair but prefer the price of the 556


i'm in exactly the same predicament, are the bold numbers really worth £200 more? (prices from on jurawatches.co.uk) but is there a price for comprimise, i fear if i go with the 556 every time i look down and see it i will wish it was the 656 every time i see it. Still undecided! :-s


----------



## Rambam

watchmanharry said:


> i'm in exactly the same predicament, are the bold numbers really worth £200 more? (prices from on jurawatches.co.uk) but is there a price for comprimise, i fear if i go with the 556 every time i look down and see it i will wish it was the 656 every time i see it. Still undecided! :-s


Right now the lead goes to the 656. I`m a sucker for a black matt dial and the big numbers on the dial just rock my world! The beadblasted finish of the case on the 656 is more to my liking aswell, I only wish it came with the seethrough caseback. I just love looking at the caseback of the 556. 
I say go for the 656, you`ll forget about the extra $$ soon enough.


----------



## apnk

watchmanharry said:


> i'm in exactly the same predicament, are the bold numbers really worth £200 more? (prices from on jurawatches.co.uk) but is there a price for comprimise, i fear if i go with the 556 every time i look down and see it i will wish it was the 656 every time i see it. Still undecided! :-s


I think a few years ago (I may be wrong) the 556 was 100m wr and the 656 was 200m wr, that's why there was a price difference, but now they are the same :-s.


----------



## martin_blank

so the finish on the dials and cases are not the same? 

they look the same??


----------



## deus1066

martin_blank said:


> so the finish on the dials and cases are not the same?
> 
> they look the same??


556: Brushed steel case and glossy black dial
656: Bead blasted steel case and matte black dial

I prefer the 556 myself, the glossy black looks like a much deeper black, whereas the 656 looks more grey in comparison. I'm not much of a fan of bead blasted finishes, as you can't just brush out fine scratches like you can with brushed cases.

Checkout Rambam's other thread for some more great photos of the 556:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/got-my-first-sinn-556-a-430286.html


----------



## martin_blank

^ i agree on both those points and will say thanks for making the decisions even harder.. 

though in the end i think i will land on 656


----------



## whatmeworry

watchmanharry said:


> i'm in exactly the same predicament, are the bold numbers really worth £200 more? (prices from on jurawatches.co.uk) but is there a price for comprimise, i fear if i go with the 556 every time i look down and see it i will wish it was the 656 every time i see it. Still undecided! :-s


My advice is to see them in person, get yourself up to London and pop into the Jura shop. That's what I did and as soon as I tried on the 656 on the bracelet I knew I had to have it.


----------



## G Shock

after a few posts and some awesome pohots still 556 is the best model of Sinn lucky guy.o|

it's true that price is also another reason to buy 556 :-! in now days :rodekaart


----------



## martin_blank

is there any info on what the little marking on the dial is, on the 656? 

the little symbol at "high" 6 o'clock??


----------



## whatmeworry

martin_blank said:


> is there any info on what the little marking on the dial is, on the 656?
> 
> the little symbol at "high" 6 o'clock??


It's an anti-magnetic symbol. Or rather a symbol that denotes that the watch is anti-magnetic symbol.

Nice username! GPB is one of my favourite movies.


----------



## martin_blank

oo ok that makes sense...thanks for the info..

and ya GBP is my number 1 on the all time list


----------



## cipsaz

I want this 556 strap. Where did you get it? Awesome shots btw.


----------



## whatmeworry

I think its a maratac zulu - westcoasttime on ebay sell them. Really tough and well made strap.


----------



## Rambam

cipsaz said:


> I want this 556 strap. Where did you get it? Awesome shots btw.


That`s a strap from Singularstraps.se a swedish online shop.

Got a new strap from a friend of mine, thought it looked pretty cool on the 656. Unfortunately though it was too large for my scrawny wristso|

Sinn 656 on Canvas strap by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## Rambam

A bunch of new straps arrived in the mail today, first off is the 656 on a Honey coloured Hirsch Liberty.


Sinn 656 on Hirsch Liberty by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn 656 by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn 656 by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## Plainsong

I see your Hirsch Liberty and raise you a Toshi cocoa strap. (iPhone photo, sorry) I wonder if my husband would reconsider the 656 with that combo. I'll have to show it to him. The only problem he has with the 556 is lack of numbers. Well, there ya go, problem solved, but he hasn't liked a picture of it yet.


----------



## Rambam

Nice, Plainsong! 
That strap looks very much like the Hirsch:think: 
Trying a Mocca coloured Perlon today, I have a weakspot for these as they always give you a perfect fit.


Sinn 656 on Perlon by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## Rambam

Tried the bracelet from my 256 today, completely changed the look of the watch! It`s like getting a completely new watch:-d
And yes, I will bore you with a couple more pics:roll:


Sinn 656 by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn 656 B&W by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I never get tired of seeing your latest pics, Sinn or not.


----------



## Isis M

Great shots, thank you! I'm not sure if someone already mentioned this, but you can order the 656 with the sapphire crystal case back through Jura. It's possible that other sellers offer this as well. Of course you will have to wait for it to be made.


----------



## citizenfox

awesome pics - 556 for me next week!

I actually like the 556 face better.


----------



## pastrana72

Fantastic pictures, I love my 556.


----------



## mebiuspower

Great pics.

It still can't be denied for the price it's a hell of a good buy for its quality and accuracy. I've been looking all over for a simple medium/small size watch and 656/556 can't be beat.


----------



## Plainsong

I was just thinking the same thing. When I got the 556 on a whim, I bought a grail and didn't even know it. I learned my lesson from my stupid selling of the 356 UTC. Won't make the same mistake here.


----------



## [email protected]

It's always nice to see your pictures, simply beautiful.


----------



## russian660

first post. i have a 556, bought after reading this forum. lovely watch. fancy changing the strap from time to time, like the perlon above. what do i need to change straps,tool wise.


----------

